# Camera system help



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a customer looking to put 2 cameras (one inside and one outside preferably with 180 degree view up to 75' away) on his new shop I'm going to wire for him. He didn't have any special requests and left it up to me to design.

I have 0 experience in camera installation and setup however have done quite a bit of research and am eager to do one and learn.

Here's a quick rundown of the situation...

Property is located 6 miles up a gravel road and 10+ miles to any town or cell service. His house has satellite TV and Internet currently (nothing available for hardwire) He is building shop to store their stuff in so he can rent the house out as they move every couple years for wife's work and wants security system in case anything walks away.


At first I thought it would be cool to install a setup that alerts him on motion and is accessible by internet. Then I thought he will have no way of providing Internet and or any connectivity if new renters do not have internet out there.

My best solution was to install an hdcvi system with a dvr hidden inside a false panel under his workbench or an outside wall that would be very difficult to locate. This would provide him security (set to motion only to save storage) as well as a way to recover the footage should need be.

1. Does anyone have a better solution?
2. Does anyone have experience in TrendNet or Amcrest systems?
3. How do you charge for setup when it comes to new systems. Install seems cut and dry however I have read lots of issues on setup (mostly connectivity and other issues on IP systems) This is for a friend of a friend who didn't blink when I told him the cost of wiring the shop so was thinking of telling him I could charge an hour or two for install and I would setup for free just so I could play with the system for a while and have more experience for my next sale.
4. Do any of the Lorex etc..have a good enough HD pic to be able to identify a face and not just be a smudge?
5. If not using ptz do the dvrs have the capability of zooming on a pic for identification (again not smudged).

I would hate to tell him to get a Lorex or other system from HD or Costco but not sure how any other reasonably priced setup would perform better. (Would like under $800 total)

Any experienced pointers are appreciated as I know there are decades if not centuries of experience here 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

How is he getting the internet now?


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

"His house has satellite TV and Internet currently"



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ip cameras (poe) wired cat5 (not wireless)

they must go through a router or switch.
once you have their mac addresses configured properly he can access them anywhere in the world with a smart phone or laptop.

one customer i had wanted to put in just a single camera connected directly to a dedicated pc and was upset it wouldn't work unless it was connected with a crossover cable.
once i explained what he needed (connected through a router ) to do he was able to use it and access it from anywhere.

wireless cameras can be detected with the correct app on any smart phone!
this is one reason i don't recommend them for covert surveillance

as with any good security system if it is well hidden and nearly impossible to detect quickly it becomes far more effective:laughing:


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for the information however as I stated there is the strong possibility that in the near future there will be no Internet service rendering any IP camera useless correct?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

In this case part of his security system should be an internet connection. He can hide the cost in the rent or include it as a renting feature.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

High definition low power camera?
High capacity Internal storage on SD card?
All weather enclosure?
Somewhat vandal resistant with lexan dome or cover?
Size that can be concealed if needed?
No software license?
No moving parts?
Motion activated?
Will not record tree movement?
Very low light operation without switching to a night lens?

Choice #1 
https://www.mobotix.com/eng_US/content/view/full/136431

Choice#2
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Moultrie-Game-Spy-A-5-5.0-MP-Low-Glow-IR-Game-Trail-Camera/23569535


Nothing really in between worth mentioning.
They either need a DVR or charge for licensing.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

He's going to need internet service to be able to see the cameras away from the property.
If not, a system with a large hard drive, like 3 TB will be needed to record long periods away from the property..


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Glock23gp said:


> Thank you for the information however as I stated there is the strong possibility that in the near future there will be no Internet service rendering any IP camera useless correct?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


IP cameras will still work on any local "networked" system whether or not it is connected to the outside world/Internet. Remote access requires Internet service. A PC running as a DHCP server (assigning network IP addresses) with a hub/switch or network capable DVR and router as the DHCP server, set up in his shop (if it is adjacent to the house) would do the trick. A networked cellular modem, similar to a cellular burglar/alarm panel call out device, would allow off-site "dial-in" access without Internet service.

IP-POE cams all day baby!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Another vote here for PoE cameras networked locally.


----------

